# talk to me guys



## saresare43 (Mar 15, 2008)

hey i really want to talk to some guys on here maybe it will make more comfortable when talking to guys in real life.... so talk to me plz!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hi, if you want to talk to me, just PM me with your msn, aim, yim or phone number


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 17, 2004)

wow your only 15... you should really be careful with online sites to meet people, a lot of weirdos out there... try meeting people at your school, i wouldnt trust too many guys on here lols...


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

sengd001 said:


> wow your only 15... you should really be careful with online sites to meet people, a lot of weirdos out there... try meeting people at your school, i wouldnt trust too many guys on here lols...


 :ditto


----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

narcolepsy said:


> sengd001 said:
> 
> 
> > wow your only 15... you should really be careful with online sites to meet people, a lot of weirdos out there... try meeting people at your school, i wouldnt trust too many guys on here lols...
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with the three above posts... even though this thread was created six months ago and saresare43 hasn't been online since early August..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

whats wrong with the guys on SAS?


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

Noca said:


> whats wrong with the guys on SAS?


nothing but she posted this in connections and she's only 15. I wouldn't want her daddy to go mistaking me for some creep. Just my opinion.


----------



## sengd001 (Dec 17, 2004)

narcolepsy said:


> nothing but she posted this in connections and she's only 15. I wouldn't want her daddy to go mistaking me for some creep. Just my opinion.


:agree


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dullard said:


> I agree with the three above posts... even though this thread was created six months ago and saresare43 hasn't been online since early August..


:agree


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

keith youre such a **** =P


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

KILL__JOY said:


> keith youre such a **** =P


eh?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Darn, a girl on here wants guys to talk to her, but she's too young, lol.


----------

